# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Выгрузки - Загрузки >  Зазрузка данных о чеках ККМ из ОФД в 1С:Бухгалтерию 3.0

## Юкка

Есть обработка с помощью которой можно сделать данную операцию?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Есть обработка с помощью которой можно сделать данную операцию?


https://infostart.ru/public/660101/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2S7e/4jNSHMphc
только старая версия

----------

Юкка (04.08.2022)

----------


## Юкка

Благодарю Вас))

----------

